# "4" Up Close



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

After seeing a wonderful picture of the DN hands on TZUK I thought I'd give it a go with the "4"

Paint shoped it a bit (playing around really)

Isn't as sharp as I'd hoped. Will try again later


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If you don't stop playing with it the missus will take it off you, or you'll go blind.























Noyce.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Paul

For Gods sake be careful what you're copying from TZUK


----------

